# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Praktikum im Dentallabor

## Mondo Medicale

Hallo,
morgen fngt mein Praktikum beim Zahntechniker an.
Dazu htte ich mal ein paar Fragen, an Leute, die bereits ein solches Praktikum absolviert haben. Dort anrufen kann ich leider nicht mehr, da Wochenende ist ...  ::-oopss: 

- Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich Alltagsklamotten (also keine rein weie Kleidung) anhaben darf oder gibt es auch dort Hygienevorschriften und ich muss wei gekleidet sein?

- Was durftet ihr da machen? Habt ihr aktiv Fragen gestellt oder wart ihr eher passiv und habt darauf gewartet, dass jemand euch zum Gucken einldt oder eine Aufgabe gibt?

- Sollte ich mir heute schon ein wenig Vorwissen aneignen, sodass ich nicht ganz bld dastehe?

----------


## Laurice

1
Freizeitkleidung (wenn es dir frs erste Mal besser gefllt, gehobene, danach kannst du ja "abgucken") sollte allemal reichen. Bei uns hatten das alle an. Entweder Freizeit oder Labor-Logo-Shirt, das du ja gar nicht haben kannst. Der Chef war "schick" (Hemd, weier Kittel drber und Jeans), aber ist ja auch verstndlich wenn er dauernd zu den Z muss. Er hat mir auch im Vorfeld verklickert dass man sich durchaus auch dreckig machen kann und nicht mit Armani kommen sollte... 

2
FRAGEN STELLEN FRAGEN STELLEN FRAGEN STELLEN! Passiv ist langweilig und auerdem wirkst du desinteressiert. ("warum soll ich dem was erklren wenn er eh nich zuhrt") Hnde in den Hosentaschen = dito.

Bei mir hat ers so aufgezogen, als wenn ich ne Azubi wr, das fand ich super. Also am Anfang anfangen: MODELLE. Erstmal theoretisch (hinsetzen und lesen: Theorie ber Gips) und dann praktisch. Beim nchsten Mal dann fast allein mit Zugucken (er guckt). Und so weiter. 

Zuschauen bringt m.E. nicht sooo viel. Die Handgriffe sind "nur" recht klein und wenn du nicht weit was sie macht, siehst du kaum was. Versuchst du, sie dazu zu bringen, dir whrend ihrer Arbeit was zu erklren wird das bald anstrengend fr sie, weil du sie ja beim Arbeiten "strst"... 
Praktisch wr's gut wenn du schon mal ein Handstck in der Hand hattest und ein paar Klammern biegen kannst. Vielleicht ein bisschen mit Kunststoff basteln... 

Vorwissen? Wenn du noch Lust hast, lies dir doch mal ein paar UNterpunkte dieser Seite durch. Was ist ne Krone, was ein Teleskop... 
Musst du aber nicht. 

Viel Spa!
Lu.

----------


## Mondo Medicale

> 1
> Freizeitkleidung (wenn es dir frs erste Mal besser gefllt, gehobene, danach kannst du ja "abgucken") sollte allemal reichen. Bei uns hatten das alle an. Entweder Freizeit oder Labor-Logo-Shirt, das du ja gar nicht haben kannst. Der Chef war "schick" (Hemd, weier Kittel drber und Jeans), aber ist ja auch verstndlich wenn er dauernd zu den Z muss. Er hat mir auch im Vorfeld verklickert dass man sich durchaus auch dreckig machen kann und nicht mit Armani kommen sollte... 
> 
> 2
> FRAGEN STELLEN FRAGEN STELLEN FRAGEN STELLEN! Passiv ist langweilig und auerdem wirkst du desinteressiert. ("warum soll ich dem was erklren wenn er eh nich zuhrt") Hnde in den Hosentaschen = dito.
> 
> Bei mir hat ers so aufgezogen, als wenn ich ne Azubi wr, das fand ich super. Also am Anfang anfangen: MODELLE. Erstmal theoretisch (hinsetzen und lesen: Theorie ber Gips) und dann praktisch. Beim nchsten Mal dann fast allein mit Zugucken (er guckt). Und so weiter. 
> 
> Zuschauen bringt m.E. nicht sooo viel. Die Handgriffe sind "nur" recht klein und wenn du nicht weit was sie macht, siehst du kaum was. Versuchst du, sie dazu zu bringen, dir whrend ihrer Arbeit was zu erklren wird das bald anstrengend fr sie, weil du sie ja beim Arbeiten "strst"... 
> ...


Super Antwort, keine weiteren Fragen, groes Danke!  :hmmm...:  Dann werd ich das so handhaben.

----------


## Laurice

Und? Wie wars? Wie isses? Machts Spa?  ::-dance: 
Lieben Gru Lu.

----------


## Mondo Medicale

Der Fred ist ja schon reichlich alt, aber ich berichte trotzdem mal nachtrglich von dem Praktikum  :Grinnnss!: 
Zur Kleidung: Die haben mir dort ein Mitarbeitershirt gegeben und damit hatte es sich.
Die Arbeit ging von 8-12 und 13-17 Uhr, ich durfte aber kommen und gehen, wann ich wollte. Bin natrlich trotzdem meistens da und pnktlich gewesen.

Was ich insgesamt machen durfte:
-Gucken, gucken, gucken. Bei Allem.
-Komplette Modelle herstellen, inklusive Gips gieen, Sockel machen, feilen, sgen, bohren, pinnen, etc.
-Einen individuellen Abdrucklffel fr einen zahnlosen Oberkiefer herstellen.
-Einen anderen Lffel mit so einem Wachsbisswall basteln (wei nichts Genaues mehr  :Blush: )
-Eine komplette Klammerprothese herstellen (Klammern biegen...)
-Einige bungsspielereien: Knetzahn formen, Figuren aus Draht nachbiegen...

Ich wei zwar nicht, was davon relevant fr das Studium war, aber die "Bastelei" hat mir Spa gemacht und die ganzen wichtigen Grundbe- und Handgriffe sind hngengeblieben. Habe gesehen, wo mglicherweise spter mal meine Schachteln mit den Abdrucklffeln hingehen und auch hin und wieder Schimpfe ber die unsauberen Vorarbeiten mancher Zahnrzte gehrt  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerAndere

> Der Fred ist ja schon reichlich alt, aber ich 
> [...]
> -Komplette Modelle herstellen, inklusive Gips gieen, Sockel machen, feilen, sgen, bohren, pinnen, etc.
> -Einen individuellen Abdrucklffel fr einen zahnlosen Oberkiefer herstellen.
> -Einen anderen Lffel mit so einem Wachsbisswall basteln (wei nichts Genaues mehr )
> -Eine komplette Klammerprothese herstellen (Klammern biegen...)
> -Einige bungsspielereien: Knetzahn formen, Figuren aus Draht nachbiegen...
> 
> Ich wei zwar nicht, was davon relevant fr das Studium war, aber die "Bastelei" hat mir Spa gemacht[...]


im Prinzip alles, fr die Vorklinik :Big Grin: 

Angefangen haben wir einen Zahn aus Wachs und (Superhart-)gips :hmmm...:  im Mastab 1:4, wenn ich mich nicht tusche, nachzukratzen. Und Fguren aus Draht nachbiegen.

----------


## Mondo Medicale

> im Prinzip alles, fr die Vorklinik
> 
> Angefangen haben wir einen Zahn aus Wachs und (Superhart-)gips im Mastab 1:4, wenn ich mich nicht tusche, nachzukratzen. Und Fguren aus Draht nachbiegen.


Das ist ja witzig. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das, was ich gemacht habe (die Knetvariante), eine Art Einstellungstest fr Bewerber um eine Ausbildung zum Zahntechniker ist. Und auch gut zu wissen, dass ich das Ganze gebrauchen kann...  :Top:

----------


## hennessy

Praktikum im Dentallabor wrde ich Jedem empfehlen, der noch nicht mit den Materialien und deren Handhabung in Berhrung gekommen ist, die er im Studium braucht. Es hilft gerade in der Vorklinik enorm.

----------

